# LOOK 986 (VTR/MTB) 2009 painting?!



## Franky74 (Jun 12, 2007)

hi folks,

sorry for posting this question in the roadbike thread...  

any news/infos about the LOOK 986 2009-edition (mainly the painting...) out there?!


thanks and keep on riding,
franky


----------



## chrizzach (Jul 23, 2008)

*586*

red/black 09


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Try this.....*

Go to: www.mtbr.com I think they've got the latest photos and specs on it... if you're talking about the 996 mtb frame anyways.


----------

